# Best slaw for PP sandwiches???



## lspilot82 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never tried slaw on pulled pork sandwiches and im gonna give it a shot, whats the best slaw for pulled pork, also the best way to enjoy it....finishing sauce, mustard sauce, thanks guys.


----------



## k5yac (Dec 22, 2009)

Just one man's opinion... but it is hard to beat KFC cole slaw with anything. By itself or on a sandwich, it is goo'od.


----------



## lspilot82 (Dec 22, 2009)

The thing is im not really a fan of slaw, but my taste are changing as i gt older, but i do wanna try it on PP.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything BUT store brand coloe slaw is better. Just take some cabbage ( white and purplecabbage) and shed it as small as you can and then mix together in another bowl some mayo alittle mustard and then some fresh garlic and green onions with a little red wine vingar and then throw in some chili powder and some caynne pepper (optional) and then mix it all together and wait. On the next day you can have some pulled pork and slaw sammies. You can eat it after you make it bur if you wait it will be some of the best slaw that you have ever had.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 22, 2009)

homemade,  whatever recipe you chose is the way to go imho. 

I feel since I'm gonna take the time to smoke a butt myself , Im not going to go buy my slaw @ a store or restaurant.     ymmv

I shred the cabbage @ home,  tastes much fresher than the bagged pre shred

and the dressing is simple: mine is mayo, cider vinegar, some sugar, black pepper, and celery salt. 

start to finish this slaw is ready to go in the fridge in about 15 mintues at most.


----------



## blue (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not a big food network fan...but Emeril has a blue cheese slaw that I live by...if you like blue cheese.

Blue Cheese Slaw:
3 cups shredded white cabbage
3 cups shredded red cabbage
2 green onions, thinly sliced
1/2 cup mayonnaise, recipe follows
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1/2 cup crumbled blue cheese, divided
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Combine white and red cabbage and green onions in a medium bowl. In the bowl of a food processor or blender, combine the mayonnaise, buttermilk, garlic, 1/4 cup of the blue cheese, a pinch of salt and freshly ground black pepper. Process dressing until smooth. Pour dressing over cabbage mixture and sprinkle with remaining blue cheese, tossing to coat. Adjust seasonings with salt and pepper, to taste. Cover and chill for 3 to 4 hours.
Yield: about 4 cups


----------



## tn_bbq (Dec 22, 2009)

I could eat my weight in the KFC slaw. That stuff is so addicting. I don't know what it is, but the restaurants seem to have figured it out (KFC, Captain D's, etc.)

Back to the original question:   They make coleslaw dressing. Buy a bag of shredded cabbage and a jar of slaw dressing.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is one we love - not the normal sweet cole slaw also there is a link to my potato salad - it is way different that most potato salads

*Ingredients*
1 head green cabbage, finely shredded
2 large carrots, finely shredded
3/4 cup best-quality mayonnaise
2 tablespoons sour cream
2 tablespoons grated Spanish onion
2 tablespoons sugar or to taste
2 tablespoons white vinegar
1 tablespoon dry mustard
2 teaspoons celery salt
Salt and freshly ground pepper
*Combine the shredded cabbage and carrots in a large bowl. Whisk together the mayonnaise, sour cream, onion, sugar, vinegar, mustard, celery salt, salt, and pepper in a medium bowl, and then add to the cabbage mixture. Mix well to combine and taste for seasoning; add more salt, pepper, or sugar if desired. *


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81204


----------



## lspilot82 (Dec 22, 2009)

Are all these slaws good on pp sandwiches. are creamy slaws better then the not creamy type.


----------



## k5yac (Dec 22, 2009)

KFCs secret has got to be the sugar... Cap'n Ds... not so much.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never had it but wouldnt mind trying what they call carolina red slaw? I think it has katsup in it! someone here must have a recipe for it?


----------



## zapper (Dec 22, 2009)

Slaw?  More like Rabbit Barf!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thats what we called it in the dinning halls of my youth anyways
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like it on the side....of someone elses plate!



Juuuuuussssst kidding, I will eat almost anything. 

Being that I dont have a food processor I tend to make it the coarse shred varity and dont have one favorite recipe other than a little higher with the vingar




I also sometimes make what I call "Red Salad" coarse shredded red cabbage, red onion, beets, pimentos (green olives w/pimentos), tomato red wine vingar, oil, salt, pepper, and a squeeze of lemon


Folks at the salad bar think I an nuts


----------



## rivet (Dec 22, 2009)

You got some good recipes for some wonderful slaw ^^^up there. The key is go easy on the mayonnaise, and get some onions with "bite" and grate them into the slaw rather than chopping and dicing. Purple or white ones are the strongest. Along with the slaw and the apple cider vinegar, they will make a great sammie even better.

A trick I learned a long time ago is to add a bit of "pickle juice" to the pile of slaw. I've always used a splash of Kosher Dill juice.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a CopyCat Recipe for KFC...

*KFC Coleslaw Copycat Coleslaw*

*[font=&quot]Ingredients[/font]*
[font=&quot]8 cups cabbage, finely chopped [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup carrot, shredded [/font]
[font=&quot]1/3 cup sugar [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon salt [/font]
[font=&quot]1/8 teaspoon pepper [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup milk [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 cup mayonnaise [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup buttermilk [/font]
[font=&quot]1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar [/font]
[font=&quot]2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice [/font]
*[font=&quot]Directions[/font]*
[font=&quot]Cut cabbage and carrots into small pieces about the size of rice kernels (the food processor is great for this!).[/font]
[font=&quot]In a salad bowl, combine the sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayonnaise, buttermilk, vinegar and lemon juice. Beat until smooth. Add the cabbage and carrots. Mix well. Cover and refrigerate.[/font]


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

My favorite way to eat a pulled pork sammie is no BBQ sauce, a good splash of finishing sauce and a vinegar based coleslaw, no mayo.

The recipe I use

one bag of coleslaw mix
1/2 large red onion, diced
1 stalk celery, chopped (optional, I usually leave it out for pp sammies)
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1-1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
black pepper to taste

Combine coleslaw mix, onion and celery in large bowl, pour sugar over mix and toss.  Set aside.
Combine remaining ingredients in a small sauce pan, bring to a boil, stir and cool completely.
Once cooled pour over coleslaw mix, toss, cover and put in the fridge for at least 24 hours but the longer it sets the better.
When ready to serve drain excess moisture and you are good to go.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/show/bbqpitboys


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

The best slaw is spicy slaw, that isn't drowned in sauce of any kind.  I also think the best slaw dressing is Marzetti's slaw dressing (just google it).

I always add diced jalapenos to my slaw, and I prefer red cabbage.

Then I take and add a couple of teaspoons of Chipotle powder to the Marzetti Slaw dressing and stir / shake that up real good.  

Don't drown the produce with that stuff, and you will be getting compliments like you wouldn't believe.  Spicy slaw and dressing are the way to go.


----------



## bassman (Dec 22, 2009)

I use something just a bit different.  This is a cooked slaw, vinegar base and excellent on pulled pork sandwiches.  I also use a finishing sauce on top.




Cole Slaw for Pulled Pork Sandwiches


½ large head Finely shredded green cabbage
3 T. Olive oil
4-5 T. White vinegar
2 T. minced Garlic
1 tsp coarse ground pepper
1 tsp Sea salt
2 T. Lemon juice
1 tsp Dijon mustard

Mix all together and cook until cabbage is al dente.  These are not exact measurements.  Sometimes I use a little more oil, vinegar and lemon juice.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Mmmmmm......
Now that sounds like a slaw I would enjoy.
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## flash (Dec 23, 2009)

The best slaw is the one on the plate NEXT to the PP sammie


----------



## newb (Dec 23, 2009)

chisoxjim;406382 said:
			
		

> and the dressing is simple: mine is mayo, cider vinegar, some sugar, black pepper, and celery salt.
> quote]
> 
> This is very similar to what I do and it is indeed very tasty.  I also toss some celery seed in to cut back on the salt a tad and then add my secret ingred...
> ...


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 23, 2009)

I bet horseradish adds some nice flavor,  Ill try that on my nexy batch.  thanks


----------



## john3198 (Jan 14, 2010)

Made up a batch of Scarbelly's reciepe....
....but of course could not leave well enough alone and tweaked it a bit
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I added a shake or two of cayenne per Mark (Mballi) and NewB's secret ingredient - Horseradish. I used about 1/2 tsp for a 1/2 batch of the reciepe above.

I think this is the best coleslaw I have ever made - I've been looking for a good reciepe for a while - Food Network, Cook's Illustrated, etc.

Have never found one better than this. *MY SLAW QUEST IS FINALLY OVER*.....er...well.....until I find something I like better! LOL 

Thanks for the ideas, folks.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

yup...my recipe is the exact same as chisoxjim...for my tastes its better the next day!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey John - Looks like some nice tweaks. I am unfortunately allergic to the horesradish even though I like the taste.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 15, 2010)

I highly recommend travcoman45's cole slaw recipe I posted a while back. Here is the link to the post. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=slaw

Quick, easy and delicious.


----------



## gravey (Jan 15, 2010)

Whenever I'm in a pinch, and don't feel like throwing anything together, I'll run to our local Hy-Vee supermarket and grab a jar of Jimmy's Original Creamy slaw sauce. Mmm Mmm good...


----------



## herkysprings (Jan 15, 2010)

If you use fresh cabbage, heavily salt the shredded cabbage, toss, and let rest in a strainer for 2-3 hours.

Then rince it all off. This should pull some of the water outta the cabbage, and ensure the slaw itself doesn't get watery / sloggy.

Just make sure to rince well ;)


----------



## bustintires (Jan 16, 2010)

shredded 1/2 head of cabbage cabbage, 
one cup of shredded carrot
1/2 cup mayo
small can of crushed pinapple
1 tbs balsomic vinager
1 - 3 tbls of horsradish depends on taste
pinch of salt


----------



## b8h8r (Jan 16, 2010)

I go simple.....If I'm in a rush I grab a bag of mixed cabbage, but fresh is better. I use some of my (Sloflaque's) finishing sauce, add a bit of raw sugar, some chili powder, S&P mix and let sit in the fridge for an hour or two.  I'm not a fan of mayo/creamy slaws.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

yes!! make a good slaw and had some hot sauce or chipoitle sauce in and its awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcurrier (May 4, 2010)

I like the usual cole slaw when I can keep it cold- here is one without the mayo that is great to take to summer gathering as you dont have to worry about spoilage in the heat:

Ingredients
1 medium head cabbage, cored and shredded
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 cup white sugar
1 cup vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 teaspoon prepared mustard
3/4 cup vegetable oil
*Directions*

In a large bowl, toss together the cabbage, onion, and 1 cup sugar. In a small saucepan, combine the vinegar, salt, celery seed, 1 teaspoon white sugar, mustard and oil. Bring to a boil, and cook for 3 minutes. Cool completely, then pour over cabbage mixture, and toss to coat. Refrigerate overnight for best flavor.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 4, 2010)

Here is the way I have been doing my pulled pork with really good results.

The only difference is I take my butt to around 160f (internal) then double foil it adding a little of my mop in the foil then take the internal temp up to around 200 -205. I then take the pork, still foiled, and wrap it in towels and into a cooler for 1-2 hours. Oh yea, this recipe is one that needs to be done together. What I mean is one part of the recipe compliments the other parts of the recipe.
Here's the recipe I use:



South Carolina Pulled Pork and Slaw

Source: BBQ USA by Steven Raichlen (Workman, 2003) 
Method: Indirect grilling or smoking 
Serves 12 to 14 

For the rub and Boston butt: 
2 teaspoons dry mustard 
2 teaspoons sweet paprika 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon ground white pepper 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1/2 to 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 Boston butt (bone-in pork shoulder roast), 5 to 7 pounds 

For the mop sauce: 
2 cups distilled white vinegar 
1/2 cup Dijon-style mustard 
1/2 cup water 
1 tablespoon salt 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 

Memphis Mustard Slaw 
Makes 5 to 6 cups
 For the slaw:
1 small or 1/2 large head green cabbage (about 1-1/2 pounds)
1/2 red bell pepper
 For the dressing:
1/4 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup distilled white vinegar
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, or more to taste
Salt
 Remove the core from the cabbage and discard it.  Cut the cabbage into 8 chunks.  Finely chop the cabbage in a food processor using the metal blade and pulsing the motor (this is a chopped, not sliced or slivered, slaw); work in several batches if needed.
 Cut the bell pepper into fine dice.
 Make the dressing: Place the mustard, mayonnaise, and sugar in a large nonreactive mixing bowl and whisk until smooth.  Whisk in the vinegar, celery seed, and black pepper.  Add the cabbage and bell pepper and stir to mix.  Taste for seasoning, adding salt and pepper as necessary.  Refrigerate until serving time.  The slaw can be made up to 1 day ahead.
 For serving: 
10 to 12 hamburger buns 
3 tablespoons butter (optional), melted) 
Thinly sliced sweet or dill pickles 
Memphis Mustard Slaw (recipe below) 

You’ll also need: 
4 to 6 cups hardwood chips (preferably hickory), soaked in water to 
cover for 1 hour, then drained 

Combine the dry rub ingredients in a small bowl and stir to mix. Sprinkle the rub all over the pork, patting it onto the meat with your fingertips. Let the pork cure at room temperature while you make the mop sauce. 

Make the mop sauce. Combine the vinegar, mustard, water, salt and pepper in a large nonreactive mixing bowl, add 1/2 cup of water, and whisk until the salt dissolves. 

Set up the grill for indirect grilling and preheat to medium-low (about 250 degrees F). If using a gas grill, place all the wood chips or chunks in a smoker box or smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium-low. If using a charcoal grill, place a large drip pan in the center, preheat the grill to medium-low, then toss 1 cup of the wood chips or chunks on the coals. 

When ready to cook, place the pork, skin side up, if there is one, in the center of the hot grate over the drip pan and away from the heat. Cover the grill. Cook the pork until darkly browned on the outside and very tender inside, 4 to 6 hours. To test for doneness, use an instant-read meat thermometer: The internal temperature of the pork should be about 195 degrees F. If the pork starts to brown too much (and it probably will), cover it loosely with aluminum foil, but remember that the browned bits are good, too. Every hour for the first 4 hours, swab the pork with some of the mop sauce, using a barbecue mop or basting brush. If using a charcoal grill, every hour you’ll need to add 12 fresh coals and 1/2 cup of wood chips or chunks to each side. 

Transfer the pork to a cutting board, cover it loosely with aluminum foil, and let it rest for 20 minutes. You could pull or chop the pork, but I like to slice it across the grain (the practice of many South Carolina Pit masters). Place the pork slices in an aluminum foil pan. If you are not quite ready to serve, cover the pan with aluminum foil and place it on a warm—not hot—grill or in a low oven. 

If desired, brush the hamburger buns with the melted butter and lightly toast them on the grill. Load each bun with pork. Top with pickle slices. ServSOUTH CAROLINA PULLED PORK SHOULDER e at once with South Carolina Mustard Barbecue Sauce.
 Hope this helps.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## athabaskar (May 4, 2010)

Yep, this is the way to treat your cabbage. Pulls the bitter taste from it. 

Then:

1/3 cup mayo
1 TBSP lime juice
2 Tsp honey
1/4 Tsp cumin
1/4 Tsp ground chipotle ( I use canned in adobo sauce and about 2 TBSP)
3 cups shredded green cabbage
3/4 cup whole kernel corn
3/4 cup chopped red sweet pepper
1/3 cup thin sliced red onion
1/3 cup fresh chopped cilantro

In a small bowl stir together mayonnaise, lime juice, honey, cumin, and chipotle chili pepper. In a large bowl combine cabbage, corn, sweet pepper, onion, and cilantro. Pour mayonnaise mixture over cabbage mixture. Toss lightly to coat. It is best to mix it up to 24 hours ahead to let the flavors mingle. No idea how long leftovers will keep. Never had any.


----------



## herkysprings (May 4, 2010)

Also, recently.... I put craisins in my slaw with my PP.

It was good, plus you can say you had a fruit serving for the day. More PP sandwiches with craisin slaw = more fruit! 

:D


----------

